# Airplay sans internet



## chomsky (3 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de découvrir lapple tv sur le site dapple et jaimerais lutiliser dans une salle de classe. Je précise quil nest pas possible daccéder à Internet dans la salle et le Principal du collège soppose à linstallation dun réseau wifi (à cause des ondes potentiellement dangereuses), ce qui ne marrange guère... Je précise également que jai déjà effectué une recherche sur le forum mais les réponses sont parfois contradictoires...

Voilà : comme beaucoup, jaimerais brancher lapple tv sur un vidéoprojecteur afin de projeter le contenu dun iPad (fonction airplay je crois), je pourrais circuler ainsi plus librement en classe, sans fil. Je ne cherche pas à surfer sur Internet, je veux seulement projeter le contenu de liPad sans fil. Or, daprès ce que jai compris, lapple tv fonctionne avec un réseau wifi, doù ces deux questions : 

- est-ce quun réseau wifi local, créé à partir de mon mac et sans connexion internet suffira à relier mon iPad à lapple TV ou la connexion Internet est-elle vraiment indispensable ?
- si cest impossible, existe-t-il un autre moyen de projeter le contenu de liPad sans fil ?

Merci davance pour vos réponses, et désolé si je parais quelque peu naïf...


Chomsky


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour Chomsky,

Pas d'autre possibilité que le WiFi pour que ton iPad balance des infos vers ton AppleTV. Mais un réseau WiFi est local, et peut être installé sans accès à internet (il peut servir alors à relier différentes machines (ou iBidules).

cela te semble possible, puisque tu dis que tu as un Mac (qui peut créer un tel réseau).



Ton Principal, qu'il le veuille ou non, baigne dans les ondes de différents réseaux, où qu'il se trouve ...

Et ne parlons pas de la Tour Eiffel, où la puissance rayonnée est considérable, sans que jamais aucun problème de santé y ait été rapporté, y compris pour des gens qui y travaillent depuis des années ...


----------



## chomsky (4 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. Effectivement jai un mac book pro acheté en mai dernier, je peux donc créer un réseau wifi et disposer de la fonction airplay.

Si une connexion Internet nest pas nécessaire pour activer la fonction recopie vidéo, alors cest génial ! 

Pour les ondes, nous captons les réseaux wifi des maisons voisines du collège, les élèves baignent donc clairement dedans, mais mon principal ne veut rien savoir, ce qui est dommage évidemment.

Merci encore, 

Chomsky


----------



## chomsky (5 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Bon ben ça ne fonctionne pas...En fait l'apple tv reconnaît le réseau wifi de ma livebox, mais pas le réseau wifi créé avec mon mac... Pourtant, mon iPad le détecte, lui ! 

Est-ce qu'il existe différents types de réseaux wifi qui ne seraient pas compatibles avec certains appareils ? Sinon, l'usage d'une borne airport permettait-elle de créer un réseau wifi détectable par l'apple tv ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide et vos réponses...


Chomsky


----------



## garnierobin (11 Janvier 2014)

Oui ! Ca fonctionnera sans problèmes avec une borne AirPort. J'ai moi même une TimeCapsule avec laquelle sa fonctionne (heureusement) !

Après il faudra amener en cours la borne AirPort + l'AppleTv + l'iPad ...


----------



## garnierobin (19 Octobre 2014)

L'Apple TV fonctionne maintenant en Peer to Perr. Ceci signifie que le Mac et l'Apple TV (ou l'iPad/iPhone et l'Apple TV) n'ont pas besoin d'être connectés à internet.

Il suffit qu'ils soient en marche et pas trop loin pour que la recopie AirPlay puisse être activée ! C'est vraiment génial


----------

